# Brookside Lofts Nest Box



## brooksidelofts (Jan 5, 2009)

Here's a new idea I've come up with for nesting boxes. These recycled plastic stackable boxes are available from Home Depot (at least in my area). They measure 29 1/2" wide, 15 1/2" high, and 13 1/2" deep and are big enough for 2 nest bowls. I was able to stack them 4 high without any trouble. I filled the bottom with cedar/pine shavings and then set my nest bowls inside. My birds seem to love them and the best thing about them, at the end of the season, you take them out and hose them down and they're good to go for another season. 

Detailed pictures can be seen on Photo Bucket by clicking the following link:
http://s602.photobucket.com/albums/tt105/brooksidelofts/

Any questions on creating your own boxes, please feel free to EMail me.

Regards,
Jim
Brookside Lofts


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

love it! how much are they?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Excellent idea! Do they come with the opening in the side? What are they SUPPOSED to be used for with the side open like that?


----------



## brooksidelofts (Jan 5, 2009)

They where between $7.99 and $11.99 depending on the Home Depot. I have 35 of them in my 12' x 12' and my birds just love them. The tops do come off when it comes time to clean them. Regards Jim


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Those are wonderful! The fact that you can easily tke them out and hose them down is a BIG PLUS!!!!


----------



## brooksidelofts (Jan 5, 2009)

Yes, they come just as you see in the first picture. They are meant to be used as open front, stackable storage bins. They are just like your common plastic storage tote you can find in Walmart but these have an open front. Regards Jim


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 23, 2008)

I am going to have to look for them. I wonder if they would also make good nesting boxes for my laying hens... Great, another excuse to spend money!


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

True plastic is easy to sanitize, but does not pull moisture away from the nest.
The only way i would use that idea, is if i cut many vent holes in the back and sides. BUT, you would most likely never have a Mite problem since they stay in wood cracks and crevices, when not on the bird. If you go with this style, put layers of newspaper on the bottom, since plastic does not absorb moisture, i have experimented with that type of nest box, and that is what i have observed JMHO, Dave


----------



## k0n0ha-easy (Jul 1, 2008)

thats a very nice idea. i might have to go buy a couple of those when i build my loft ..thanks for the great idea.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

LOL! just remember what i said, this is not a new idea.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

just put wood down in the base of the plastic box to make Lucky happy so it soaks up the moisture lol


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Thank you Lakota! i would still drill some holes in the back and sides, only way it worked O.K. for me. Dave


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

or you cound add some sort of grate to keep them off the floor like this 







or this


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

That is a nice idea, but expensive to me. For $7.99 or more you can buy an 1 sheet of 4x8 osb and you can make several nest boxes. Nevertheless that box idea is clever. Thanks!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

I agree with you Rod...great idea but can get expensive. I also agree with Dave about the moisture thing. Thanks for sharing this idea!


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

I personally really like those boxes myself


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

Funny you should post about these, I just found them at my local Home Depot and my first thought when I saw them was _nest boxes_! I was lucky they were on sale so I bought a few. I got some of the larger 29" ones and a few of the smaller single nest size. I put wood shavings on the bottom as well. They are very sturdy and of course highly washable and can be disinfected if needed. You can stack them in various ways too. I like them!


----------

